# When should I expect eggs?



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I know this thread is probably a little early to be concerned, but how long after the nestbox is up should eggs start to be laid. I put the box up on Jan 12, nothing yet, (which I know is early), but so far I am not noticing any signs. Yes, they are constantly mating, and in and out of the box...they made a nice little indent in the bedding ...but there are no other signs. 

I thought i would just check..this is there first clutch-to-come.

Thanks
Duckie


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Every bird is different 

I have a pair of budgies set up for the last 4 months and Nothing not even breeding just feeding and preening 

a pair of love birds set up breed (sometimes they do it right) and they've had their box for almost 3 months - They sleep in it no eggs no signs of eggs 

I've put tiels together and they had an egg the next day, I've put budgies together and had an egg that night, I've put a pair of love birds together and had an egg within 2 days 

so it all depends on the birds and when they decide its time


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for this! I guess I just needed a little encouragement :blush: I am new at this, and had read that it should take between a week or two! But, it is common sense that every bird is different....I will relax and let nature take its course


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lighting can play a very big role in egg-laying, and I notice that you're in Canada in the dead of winter! If you want them to breed now instead of waiting for spring then make sure that they get at least 12 hours of light every day, and all the better if that includes full spectrum lighting. This might stimulate them into breeding sooner than they would have otherwise.

Personally though I'd recommend waiting for spring. Once cockatiels get started breeding it can be difficult to make them stop, and you'll probably have fewer problems if you let them follow their natural cycle instead of manipulating them into thinking it's spring right now. Cockatiels don't really have an official breeding season that you can mark on the calendar, but most of the babies tend to be born in the spring and summer.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They all have their own schedule! I have some pairs that will start laying within a week of the box being put up and some others that take a couple of months. Your birds sound to me like they will lay within the next week. There doing all the broody stuff.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

it all depends on the pair i would have the box set up allready most of mine it is like 10 days from mating now hatching some was 18 days some was 21


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I noticed today that Maya was in the nest box for a good 10min. I went to look in and she was squatted down, and somewhat swaying back and forth. She even hissed at me a couple of time which is not like her. She came out, but no egg...but I did notice the area around her vent looked enlarged...so maybe soon!!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

that is a sure sighn as i have noticed this several times in fact i have a pair that is due to start to lay any day now they normally lay in morning or night


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The morning or the night is kind of a lot of territory! Actually it is most common for the to lay in the evening.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like she will lay an egg soon


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!

MY BABIES ARE BECOMING PARENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OH MY GOSH!

Im so happy you have them Duckie 

Kirby


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Kirby said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!
> 
> MY BABIES ARE BECOMING PARENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OH MY GOSH!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Kirby! I am so glad to have them!

Your new birds are beautiful!!! I love the white!
Duckie


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

i have posted another thread to anounce that we have an egg! See you there!!!!


----------

